# Solved!  No sound w/ nVidia High Def Audio (HDA)

## Vorlon

I struggled with this for about a week, and am posting my solution here in case anyone else has this problem.

I bought a new motherboard with the nVidia MCP78S chipset.   I could not get any audio to work, even though I had enabled the Intel HDA module and the nVidia CODEC in the kernel.

My solution came when I also enabled all the other CODEC listed under the Intel HDA subgroup.

I'm not sure which was the "critical" codec, but at least the sound works now.

----------

